# Australian lizards swap gender



## Ekans (Jul 4, 2015)

http://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-find-australian-lizards-that-swap-gender-in-hot-weather

An interesting little article on the study of Pogona Vitticeps. Genetically male Bearded Dragons are able to mate with other males and produce fertile offspring.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Jul 4, 2015)

"Life, uh, finds a way"


----------



## Herpo (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice! I read an article like this not long ago, and it also said that bearded dragon eggs incubated at higher temperatures have more chance of turning out female. With that information, scientists can foresee the effects climate change will have on bearded dragons.


----------



## JKretzs613 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hello,

Wow, that I did not know, how interesting. I guess nature always does try to find a way. I knew that these wonderful creatures were incredible but this is amazing. 

Tracie


----------

